
How to break into startups - awaxman11
http://blog.42floors.com/how-to-break-into-startups#blog
======
iamsalman
You're talking about people who're super bright, sparkling resume and in a
fortune-100 company but stuck in their job and wanting to make the move. Sure,
taking the plunge is necessary but not enough on its own. There has to be
something in between weekend-searches-for-startup-jobs and taking the plunge.

